# Do GBAtemp admins ever abuse their power?



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2017)

As far as I've seen GBAtemp admins are not only handsome, but quite lenient when it comes to warning or banning someone. But have there ever been instances where a user was punished because an admin was feeling pissed off or just wanted to have some fun? If I were an admin I'd do that from time to time.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 9, 2017)

If they do, we have no way to know because we aren't allowed to ask about their decisions and the banned person can't tell their story.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 9, 2017)

if they do
karma will work on their lifes, don't worry


----------



## PabloMK7 (Jun 9, 2017)

If you like doing that, it doesn't mean all the admins on all the forums like it as well


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2017)

There was one staff member who was banned from abusing their power and that was JPH. Otherwise the staff is rather relaxed around here.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 9, 2017)

Define abusing power.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 9, 2017)

Staff abuses power to have some fun with people.

p1ngpong = best mod.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 9, 2017)

It's not possible to tell.

GBATemp isn't a website that's about posting deals and where staff members get a commission so it's much more subtle how things work.


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes.

No. -rp


----------



## Biombo (Jun 9, 2017)

Dead man tell no tales.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2017)

Yeah, last night a gbatemp admin came to my house and ate all my food.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 9, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Yeah, last night a gbatemp admin came to my house and ate all my food.


Dang man, I knew I wasn't the only one


----------



## Dayfid (Jun 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> if they do
> karma will work on their lifes, don't worry


It's an internet forum. It's not that deep. lol

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 9, 2017)

Not the admins, no.
_Most_ of the mods are good too.

Forums with rampant power abuse end up a cesspool like gamefaqs. So that's a clear sign already.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2017)

Only on Tuesdays.


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 9, 2017)

Some people deserve to be "abused" here. As @Sonic Angel Knight said, define abuse.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 9, 2017)

>.> <.< an admin beat me up once. >.> <.<


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jun 9, 2017)

You can't really abuse power in an area you own.  They more or less control the website, so they get to decide what goes.

On that note, it's entirely a personal opinion to the users as to what "abuse of power" is.


----------



## migles (Jun 9, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Only on Tuesdays.


♫Got the club goin' up, on a Tuesday
Got your girl in the cut and she choosey♫

yes, they do abuse it all the time, gbatemp mods are just a bunch of psychopath extremists, either they don't give a damn about what is going on, or they grab you and turn all your stuff into shame material and everyone will then laugh at you


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 9, 2017)

Since asking anything related to a mod decision is not allowed and grants you a ban, you wouldn't be able to do anything


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 9, 2017)

Yeah I can confirm Costello abuses his evil power to brainwash us to join his GBAtemp sect.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 9, 2017)

I abuse my power by correcting all my typos in the shout box.


----------



## Minox (Jun 9, 2017)

Only when it's really really funny.


----------



## Flame (Jun 9, 2017)

few times. thats my I'm a just normal member now.


all i did was send my nudes to the email of female members... if thats a crime. why am i paying for child support?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 9, 2017)

From my personal experience I would say no. I have been quite the huge asshole on this site and the staff have been extremely lenient and forgiving to me even though a majority of them absolutely hate me. I really should have been perma banned quite a long time ago. Hell, I have even gone off on the staff, including costello, and for some strange reason I am still here. I don't know why they haven't kicked me out for good yet. I have been banned from places for doing far less than what I have done here.

All in all, the staff here are great people.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2017)

Depravo said:


> I abuse my power by correcting all my typos in the shout box.


I once tried correcting the typos for everybody in the user submitted news section.
Made for a somewhat civil discourse.


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 17, 2017)

I got banned once for spoiling a lootcrate for p1ngpong I think.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 17, 2017)

Only that one time when Costello locked me in the basement.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 17, 2017)

So there was this one time at band camp, yeah? p1ngpong challenged me to some ping pong. I lost. He whispered in my ear "I beg you don't cry."
He the smeared popcorn butter on me and locked me in some bloke's trunk for the night. Good times, right?

EDIT: To answer your question, no they don't lmoe.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> As far as I've seen GBAtemp admins *are not only handsome*, but quite lenient when it comes to warning or banning someone. But have there ever been instances where a user was punished because an admin was feeling pissed off or just wanted to have some fun? If I were an admin I'd do that from time to time.


It took me until now to realise that an admin abused his power by editing my post.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2017)

This post is golden. :'D


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 17, 2017)

They read our messages, and trade info on cfw with Nintendo! I have a source that states the following : Gba mods sell our secrets to the Russians! We all knew that but were afraid to ask
Joking aside, i don't think they do. Maybe it would be great if we got am option to ask why some ban happened, other than that, it's fine
I had an account here a long time ago, had some problems with members, but hey, they are all banned now


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 17, 2017)

This entire thread should illustrate just how chill the staff is here. You asked if they've abused power before and they tease each other on the topic. I have seen plenty of forums where simply mentioning this would've gotten you on someone's bad side, if they don't  outright ban you. These folks laugh about it.


----------



## vinstage (Jun 17, 2017)

This went from a serious question to a meme,
I hope this answers your question somewhat? The site isn't a bad place.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2017)

LMAO, sometimes I feel the mods don't do their job properly, but not for being over-agressive or abusive. Like the fact they seemed to be completely oblivious to the reregging rule when it came down to me. :3


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 25, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> If they do, we have no way to know because we aren't allowed to ask about their decisions and the banned person can't tell their story.


So the answer is undoubtedly yes.


----------



## migles (Jun 25, 2017)

vinstage said:


> This went from a serious question to a meme,


that's mods power working...
if a member complains, everyone will make fun of said member, he will be turned into a meme and in a few days later everything goes back to normal..
turning members complains into memes, more effective than censor them ;O;


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 25, 2017)

Happened to me once; was walking down the street after picking up a cup of coffee; found a loonie on the floor and picked it up and was on my way home. Suddenly, a GBAtemp mod came out of nowhere and told me to give it to him or else he will ban me here. I did as he asked but then he took my wallet and now I'm sad.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 25, 2017)

I saw a thread here once where 3 or 4 members were bashing each other and the one member that gets banned wasn't a regular here at the temp  but had a name in the hacking community. The rest of the members that post here quite a bit on a daily basis didn't get banned. I detected a bit of favoritism on the mods part since  all the members should have received the same punishment.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 25, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> If they do, we have no way to know because we aren't allowed to ask about their decisions and the banned person can't tell their story.


that feels like the only rule I don't really agree with, seems pretty shitty if some dude gets banned under a misunderstanding :/


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2017)

T-hug said:


> Only that one time when Costello locked me in the basement.


Did you ever put that damn lotion on your skin?


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 25, 2017)

Is Johnny Depp a washed up actor?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2017)

They don't. They are incredibly loose towards the community. You have no idea how some of you are lucky to not have been banned yet. There are a good bunch I would have gotten rid myself.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> They don't. They are incredibly loose towards the community. You have no idea how some of you are lucky to not have been banned yet. In my opinion, there are a good bunch I would have gotten rid myself.


am I one of them o.o I feel like I have somewhat been decent


----------



## MadMageKefka (Jun 25, 2017)

To all those people saying that talking about mod decisions isn't allowed so we can't hear any stories of mods abusing power: c'mon now.... This is a hacking forum. Just about everyone here knows how to get back online on this site if you were banned (no, I'm not saying how if you don't) and if you don't you're probably a 10 year old that came here from gamefaqs to get FrEE 3dS gaMeS and that sick fidget spinner homebrew. If someone was banned and salty, I'm sure they would have 0 trouble getting back on the site and telling their story, or spreading the story through friends / other users. Its not like that rule is for mods to keep us in the dark about whats going on, its just to prevent arguing, I'm sure. I'm not suggesting anyone do this, I'm just trying to say that saying its IMPOSSIBLE is bullshit, lol.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 25, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> As far as I've seen GBAtemp admins are not only handsome



FUCK that's the funniest thing I read this week!


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 25, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Is Johnny Depp a washed up actor?



yes he is

this is sweet, are we allowed off-topic posts to boost our post count and it's not considered spam?


----------



## MadMageKefka (Jun 25, 2017)

SickPuppy said:


> yes he is
> 
> this is sweet, are we allowed off-topic posts to boost our post count and it's not considered spam?


Off-Topic is exactly that. For "spammy" meme stuff, go to the edge of the forum.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> There are a good bunch I would have gotten rid myself.


thanks for the hug


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 25, 2017)

SickPuppy said:


> yes he is
> 
> this is sweet, are we allowed off-topic posts to boost our post count and it's not considered spam?



The idea of that post you quoted is that the answer to my question is the answer to the OP's. It wasn't off-topic, though I made it because I'm over Johnny Depp, among other things.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 25, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Off-Topic is exactly that. For "spammy" meme stuff, go to the edge of the forum.


ya heard him, time to throw the memers off the cliff


----------



## SickPuppy (Jun 25, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> The idea of that post you quoted is that the answer to my question is the answer to the OP's. It wasn't off-topic, though I made it because I'm over Johnny Depp, among other things.



Ever since I heard Depp moved to France and denounces America I've taken a disliking to him.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 25, 2017)

SickPuppy said:


> Ever since I heard Depp moved to France and denounces America I've taken a disliking to him.


Yeah, he's a petty hypocritical bitch.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 25, 2017)

I abuse my powers all the time. But I'm not an admin so I guess I don't count


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 25, 2017)

What's the point of having power if you don't use it to its full potential?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> They don't. They are incredibly loose towards the community. You have no idea how some of you are lucky to not have been banned yet. There are a good bunch I would have gotten rid myself.



Honestly? I'm surprised I haven't been suspended with some of my posts..


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 25, 2017)

So are we talking about the only two admins on the site or the whole team of the site's staff? Speaking of admins, why are there two? I don't come across often sites where two admins are there, makes me interested to know why this one specifically has 2


----------



## THYPLEX (Jun 25, 2017)

Biombo said:


> Dead man tell no tales.


Banned mens tells anything

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> Honestly? I'm surprised I haven't been suspended with some of my posts..


Like Who ?
Or more precisely :
What kind of behaviour in particular ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Depravo said:


> I abuse my power by correcting all my typos in the shout box.


An awesome Power


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 25, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Since asking anything related to a mod decision is not allowed and grants you a ban, you wouldn't be able to do anything


Fucking dictatorship.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 25, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> that feels like the only rule I don't really agree with, seems pretty shitty if some dude gets banned under a misunderstanding :/


Yes, I know that rule sucks, but there is a pragmatical reason for it.

Remember mods are humans, they have to deal with a lot of shit, and that takes time and emotional fatigue, if they also have reply to every complain about their decisions, from what there will be a lot of salty transgressors and perhaps a couple of rightful complains, they will turn crazy. Yes, the people with rightful complains get the worst of it, but it is the price to pay in order to keep the mods sane.

I mean, I am a normal user and I only deal with crazy people from time to time, and even so some times I think I will become crazy trying to talk reason upon them. But I at least can get out of the room, ignore a given crazy person and not talk to them anymore, that is not an option for a mod, it is really a tiring work for a human being.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 26, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, I know that rule sucks, but there is a pragmatical reason for it.
> 
> Remember mods are humans, they have to deal with a lot of shit, and that takes time and emotional fatigue, if they also have reply to every complain about their decisions, from what there will be a lot of salty transgressors and perhaps a couple of rightful complains, they will turn crazy. Yes, the people with rightful complains get the worst of it, but it is the price to pay in order to keep the mods sane.
> 
> I mean, I am a normal user and I only deal with crazy people from time to time, and even so some times I think I will become crazy trying to talk reason upon them. But I at least can get out of the room, ignore a given crazy person and not talk to them anymore, that is not an option for a mod, it is really a tiring work for a human being.


naa, I knew there had to be some reasoning, not like I was trying to get the rule repealed, I don't plan on getting banned anyway, let's just hope a misunderstanding never happens and I get the ban hammer from a mod drove into my face, lul


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2017)

I am the Admin over at Filetrip. I abuse my power every single day! Hmm~ the power to post in the secret sections~~


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 26, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am the Admin over at Filetrip. I abuse my power every single day! Hmm~ the power to post in the secret sections~~


o.o secret sections, to be a lower user looking up wondering what the mods are doing in the upper mod only rooms
probably talking shit about some users and gossip crap, kek


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> o.o secret sections, to be a lower user looking up wondering what the mods are doing in the upper mod only rooms
> probably talking shit about some users and gossip crap, kek


It's Cartmanland


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am the Admin over at Filetrip.


So yes, @DespyCL _isn't _special enough for a name change. (^;


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes, most of them do it!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 26, 2017)

between the admins here, and the admins on another forum i'm on, Comicvine, I prefer these, the mods there are far too lenient, for instance one guy ranted for at least 10 different posts, called the mods p***ies and only got a 3-day ban, he got his account locked permenantly after he called the P1ngPong of CV a "useless pri**" in his face, and was IP banned after he created another account and wanted his old one back, here he would have been kicked on the first offense, not the third.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 26, 2017)

Asking about abuse of power on a forum run by those who would be the abusers is the equivalent of talking about candlejack and thinking nothing could go wro


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 26, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> between the admins here, and the admins on another forum i'm on, Comicvine, I prefer these, the mods there are far too lenient, for instance one guy ranted for at least 10 different posts, called the mods p***ies and only got a 3-day ban, he got his account locked permenantly after he called the P1ngPong of CV a "useless pri**" in his face, and was IP banned after he created another account and wanted his old one back, here he would have been kicked on the first offense, not the third.


wtf is wrong with people who act like that, especially to mods


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 26, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> wtf is wrong with people who act like that, especially to mods


The levels of e-peen goes both ways.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 26, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> wtf is wrong with people who act like that, especially to mods


in defense, he was your typical 6-year old fanboy who thinks he can get away with anything. I actually got a few laughs when I posted his rants on my discord server.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 26, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> in defense, he was your typical 6-year old fanboy who thinks he can get away with anything. I actually got a few laughs when I posted his rants on my discord server.


ahh, seems like a funny time, is there a rule on there like here of a age 13 min. ?


----------



## evandixon (Jun 26, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So are we talking about the only two admins on the site or the whole team of the site's staff? Speaking of admins, why are there two? I don't come across often sites where two admins are there, makes me interested to know why this one specifically has 2


How many admins are you used to seeing?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 26, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> ahh, seems like a funny time, is there a rule on there like here of a age 13 min. ?


nope, they also don't have the age/gender/last seen options like we do here. so, for all you know you could be trying to argue with a 6-year old.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 26, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> nope, they also don't have the age/gender/last seen options like we do here. so, for all you know you could be trying to argue with a 6-year old.


gender and last seen don't really matter, a persons a person and I see age as more what I base behavior off of, that kinda sucks that there isn't age restriction :/


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 26, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> gender and last seen don't really matter, a persons a person and I see age as more what I base behavior off of, that kinda sucks that there isn't age restriction :/


it does suck, I've seen more than one good argument derailed when a fanboy butted in and refused to leave.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 26, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> it does suck, I've seen more than one good argument derailed when a fanboy butted in and refused to leave.


sadly I fell for one of those types here, not sure if i should link as I don't want to throw people under the bus but they refused to except there could be any differences in switch game carts that were sold in different regions


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 26, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> sadly I fell for one of those types here, not sure if i should link as I don't want to throw people under the bus but they refused to except there could be any differences in switch game carts that were sold in different regions


sounds like my guy, he totally refused to accept that the charcter who I was using in the argument ( a universe buster ) was stronger than his ( a town level buster ) pure stupidity.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 26, 2017)

They should've whipped the snek lord's ass that one time. Also, no they don't abuse power, Atleast from my experience.


----------



## NightScript (Jun 27, 2017)

<sarcasm>They abused me. They told me that I suck.</sarcasm> I'm JK...


----------



## wormdood (Jun 27, 2017)

. . .wait . . . gbatemp staff abuses people freely . . . and no one told me . . . around here i gotta pay top dollar for abuse . . . but now i can get it for free . . . i fucking love gbatemp


----------



## Bullseye (Jun 27, 2017)

They abuse the interwebs with their superpowers. I got a nasty warning because of asking for warez when I was a newbie. I thought warnings expired but mine was permanent. Talk about abuse there!

Warning: The following recreation might show sensitive material and/or abusive behaviour:



Spoiler



-Me: Can I has warez?
-Admins: 
-Me: 
-Admins:  Donts do its ever again!
-Me: k sry bye.


----------



## BARNWEY (Jun 27, 2017)

Nope, the admins are pretty respectable around here...


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 27, 2017)

yes they broke into my house, killed my dogs, beat up my brother and then proceeded to steal all my things.
I tried to stop them but they threatened a ban, so I called the police, but the police jailed me for trying to harm the admins and I was locked away for 5 days.

now the admins are suing me for damage and they are winning, costello has beaten me up multiple times, i have permanent injuries 

send help


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 27, 2017)

Hell yeah I do
How else do you think I got two smileys


----------



## queendude (Jun 27, 2017)

Does someone know what exactly @JPH did?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 27, 2017)

queendude said:


> Does someone know what exactly @JPH did?


Was promoted too young and posted porn all over the front page. IIRC there was a security breech too. There were a few hundred of us who had to change out passwords.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 27, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> yes they broke into my house, killed my dogs, beat up my brother and then proceeded to steal all my things.
> I tried to stop them but they threatened a ban, so I called the police, but the police jailed me for trying to harm the admins and I was locked away for 5 days.
> 
> now the admins are suing me for damage and they are winning, costello has beaten me up multiple times, i have permanent injuries
> ...


That's disturbing


----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Hell yeah I do
> How else do you think I got two smileys


And I didn't get any   
The limit is one smiley per mod, Bortz took one of mine


----------



## Lord M (Jun 27, 2017)

Who (with powers) don't do that? lol


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm sure there was a time or two where it has happened but they all seem pretty responsible. In the end we are all human anyways, you can't expect someone to be perfect 100% of the time.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 27, 2017)

Who are admin anyways? I just know reporters like Chary. Whotoldmetoshitpost


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 27, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Who are admin anyways? I just know reporters like Chary. Whotoldmetoshitpost



Ace Gunman, shaunj66, Costello, KiVan (site creator), Alexandero, Omerto? if I spelled it properly, tj_cool (might be supervisor but codes everything that's seen here)

Take a look at the Temp wiki!
Lots and lots of cool info!


Also, pls don't shitpost.
You won't be liked if you do.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 27, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Ace Gunman, shaunj66, Costello, KiVan (site creator), Alexandero, Omerto? if I spelled it properly, tj_cool (might be supervisor but codes everything that's seen here)
> 
> Take a look at the Temp wiki!
> Lots and lots of cool info!
> ...


I'm confused, I've been told that everyone likes to shitpost and I wanted to join the cool kids.


----------

